
Treed: A Tree Editor in JavaScript - Immortalin
https://github.com/jaredly/treed
======
PhilWright
I tried some of the demos and they all had bugs. Seems like the code needs a
bit more testing before its ready for prime time.

~~~
SloopJon
Last commit was in April, with a couple of unanswered issues (including one
from the submitter) asking whether the project is still under development.
Also, not sure what the license is for this.

The first thing this reminded me of is Concord, Dave Winer's outliner:

[https://github.com/scripting/concord](https://github.com/scripting/concord)

I've had that sitting in a tab since I read about it on Hacker News a year or
two ago. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to have been updated since.

------
polskibus
The tree vis looks a lot like the D3 samples.

There's a glitch when expanding or closing a node. New nodes coalesce into a
point that's hanging in the vacuum instead of the parent node.

------
dvh
Maybe I would disable user-select in that d3view, e.g. -webkit-user-select:
none;

------
pheo
TL;DR. How do you export to JSON?

